# Adria Coral 650SP 2009



## jacksatlast

Hi, 

We are new to Motorhomes. So new we don't own one yet. 
Had a look at the Adria Coral 650 SP today Year 2009. 
Can anyone tell us if they have one and how they find the van in use. 

It's a lot of money for a year 2009 against other UK made vans. 
New as in no mileage yet. But we liked the layout and the fact that it seemed to be fairly well insulated for winter use and looked more robust than the Chausson Welcome we looked at. 

Can anyone tell me if it has blown air to the bath room area as I can't remember now and would have to travel quite a way to have another look. 
Also compared to the Chausson it seems to have a less wide wheelbase and I'd like to know how this feels. 

We are wondering why it has not sold. 

Hope to generate some interest to get a feel for this Van type. 

Thanks 

jackie


----------



## AuntieSandra

This is our retirement van and we love it!  
Yes it does have blown air to the bathroom. 
Any other questions pm uncle Norman as he is on the forum more than I am.
Buy and enjoy?
Sandra


----------



## geraldandannie

jacksatlast said:


> Also compared to the Chausson it seems to have a less wide wheelbase and I'd like to know how this feels.


Hi Jackie

Firstly, welcome to the forum 

I don't think it does have a different wheelbase. I presume the Welcome was built on a Fiat chassis? In which case, it will be identical, built on the Fiat Camping chassis. Maybe the bodywork is a little wider, making it look a narrower wheelbase?

Norman and Sandra's Coral is practically an identical layout to ours, but there's no doubt it 'feels' different inside, and it has extras we don't. Storage is a little bigger, I think, and it has electric water heating / blown air heating, whereas ours is just gas.

Have you asked why it hasn't been sold yet? There's no doubt the Euro exchange rate has changed in recent times, which would make it more expensive than it used to be.

Gerald


----------



## jacksatlast

Hi 
Thanks Sandra for filing me with hope! Not seen much news or info on Adria Vans. We too are looking to retire a lot into this van. Coming away from years of caravanning. 

If I've reached uncleNorman Hi too. 

The dealer is asking £44,995 for a 2009 seemed really high compared to the £39.999.95 he was asking for a 2010 Welcome 76. Which we test drove. I'm hoping that a 2009 drives the same. Both 2.3 130 TDi Fiats 

He is now going to add in some extras 

Can you tell me. 
For that money the spec sheets from an Adria site say Air con and Cruise are standard. This dealer says that the van has neither as it stands. 
Do you have Air Con and do you need it. 
We re not too bothered about Cruise Control, or should we now be. Had it for years on the car and used as a toy to start and neither of us have used it since. 

How do you get on with the bathroom?! Sorry bit taboo my husband thinks it will be a nightmare loo experience! were both quite slim and lack leg length so I feel its okay but he fell in love with the Welcome 76 bathroom! 

I may have to take out the swivel driver seat due to my lack of leg length. Had to prop cushions behind me on the test drive! 
Do you think this will compromise the dining area and seating too much? 

Winter use. Seems pretty well insulated under neath (waste) Do you use yours winter round? 
I gather blown air is off electric as well as gas, the lady with the welcome mentioned this in the forum. Can you confirm? 

I better stop now. Look forward to hearing about your experiences and if you think we should blow the cash and go for it as a first time Motorhome

Jksx


----------



## Suenliam

Hi Jackie, we have a 2005 model. I know it's not the same as the more up to date editions, but for quality of build we think we have a bargin. We have the old fashioned 2.8jtd version of engine and welcome the extra power over the standard 2.3 (sounds as if I know what I'm talking about :wink: ). 

For us the layout is perfect, but that is such a personal thing. Don't be too quick to change the swivel seat as you will compromise the dining/sitting facilites. 

The big compromise with the 650SP is the size of the bathroom (or lack of size) we use campsites mostly so do not use the shower. If you are small then the loo and wash basin should do at a pinch. It is certainly the feature which has not been thought through thoroughly.

We have an inkling to update our Adria. However, we are very reluctant to move to another make and to be honest we have not seen anything we like better regarding layout/quality of build/affordable.

We use ours all year round - including use in Scotland - we find we often have to turn the heating off as it gets too warm even for me! Being the older model we only have gas blown air heating (including in the bathroom - lovely and warm).

Only you can decide if it is right for you - sometimes a difficult decision and you will only know once you have bought it!!!

All the best whatever you decide to do.

Sue


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello people! UncleNorm here!

Jacksatlast... a warm welcome to MHF from me. May your stay with us be a long and happy one. 

AuntieSandra and I did a lot of homework before we bought the Coral 650, on a 2007 X2/50 chassis. As Sandra said earlier, we love it. It works extremely well for us.

We went to the NEC in October 07 to look at anything and everything that ticked the right boxes. Any motorhome with parallel seats up front was a no-no, as was any MH with the highlevel grill or oven. After a whole afternoon, 5 hours, of to-ing and fro-ing, we put a deposit down on the SHOW Coral, as seen in my avatar.

The euro-lounge seats 6 comfortably and has 5 seat belts available. A double bed is available for occasional use, as in daughters and grandsons!! The Coral 650 is the only MH in the Adria range with a double side seat and double bed option. The rest lose out to a single seat behind the driver.

Reference, the passenger seat. You MUST not remove the swivel as that seat provides a perfect armchair for watching telly. The telly in ours is above the tech-tower, on a clever slide arrangement. Instead, consider some box/step arrangement... somewhere to put maps, books, paints/crayons... covered with nice carpet to rest the feet on when motoring.

Yes, the washroom/vanity area is a compromise. The shower itself could not be better, It's like a jet washer! When needed, we turn the loo to face the shower area, and rest our feet on the shower base. Considering how little time is spent in there, even when wild-camping or on aires, I think it's a fair compromise. BUT...

... the bed is excellent. We have a plastic step stool to ease the access, but, as oldies, we have no problems getting out during the night without clambering one over the other. The space beneath is substantial... we have a combi-boiler (gas and mains or both) plus spare wheel, plus... boot boxes, walking gear, folding chairs, BBQ and gas, 4 bread basket bases, 2 folding bikes, a watering can, cables, levelling chocks... I've put slats above the boiler so that clothes and towels might air.

The wardrobe is ample, the locker storage substantial, the kitchen with sensibly placed oven is functional.

The motorhome we have came with cab aircon, very useful, cruise control, essential for achieving 30-32mpg, a second airbag. We have the extra skylight at the front, the silver finish, Paintseal to ease cleaning, all alloy wheels, reversing sensors...

We have added several items... all LED lighting units, a second battery, a 120w solar panel. We use an external insulation screen through all seasons - it's on now!!

We use Our Coral throughout the year, indeed we have a New Year rally planned... 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=288 
In February, we'd like to be in Scotland. The 110litre fresh water tank is under a seat, the waste tank is underslung but has a 12v heater if needed.

The drivability of Our Coral is totally pleasurable. So powerful, light steering, excellent brakes and lights. In nearly 3 years, we've done 17,500 miles, including visits to the Med.

When AuntieSandra and I have been at various leisure shows, we've had a look in at the Adria range, especially the Coral 650. On one occasion, we spent 30 minutes 'selling' one to a younger couple. The only changes are a much better table design; a nicer sandy fabric colour scheme - reflecting the Adriatic... that's all!

If you want more precise detail, feel free to use the PM facility at the bottom of this post,,,

Would we buy abother Adria? YES! Are we happy with our purchase? YES!

If you go to HOME... Members List... enter Adria... you'll find 537 members have an Adria. Adria really is quite a popular motorhome converter.

All done, for now... Stay well! :wink:


----------



## Techno100

Our dream van is also an Adria but of the Vision variety. Personally I consider them the most bang for buck from ALL manufacturers.

The A class 707 SG seats 6 too


----------



## geraldandannie

jacksatlast said:


> Do you have Air Con and do you need it.


We have the air con. We don't use it much, and because of the huge amount of volume behind the cab, it's not too effective.



jacksatlast said:


> We re not too bothered about Cruise Control, or should we now be.


I use the cruise control A LOT! I use it when chugging along in 30 mph limits, I use it on motorways, main roads, dual carriageways ... in fact, almost everywhere. I wouldn't buy a van without it now.



jacksatlast said:


> How do you get on with the bathroom?!


When we first bought our van, we stayed in a mix of campsites and rally fields. Now, it's very rare we use a campsite, and for me, the bathroom is the weak point now. I would like a bigger bathroom, and would go for a rear bathroom van now. But apart from that, it's pretty perfect.

Gerald


----------



## neilbes

No aircon and no cruise.?

For that money most people would want it..

Could be the reason it has not sold yet.

this could effect residual value when you come to sell.


----------



## geraldandannie

neilbes said:


> this could effect residual value when you come to sell.


Especially when there are a lot of X2/50-based motorhomes around with the aircon/cruise options.

Gerald


----------



## rayc

geraldandannie said:


> neilbes said:
> 
> 
> 
> this could effect residual value when you come to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when there are a lot of X2/50-based motorhomes around with the aircon/cruise options.
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Gerald,
Plus passenger airbag which is standard on my Chausson but not fitted to some Adrias I have seen. Ray


----------



## jacksatlast

*Adria Izola 687SPG !*

Hi Everyone, Excited! http

Well we've gone and done it! The Coral has turned in to an Izola SPG.

Yep I know, but the exercise getting in and out of bed will keep us supple! My precious bikes will be hidden from view and we still get to enjoy an Adria for a lot less money.
When the dealer rang and said we have an Automatic Izola with a garage coming in we were happy to go for it as it didn't clean us out and it had various bits added which we would have liked. 
Best of all the Swivel seats stay put as I have no Clutch pedal to try and reach. My stumpy legs will do.
The test drive went well.

We feel much better having spent a whole lot less for a first van, so I didn't shake quiet so much when I signed our life's savings away.

We don't get to collect until the 17th Nov but have already planned to head off the next day once we've loaded up for a short trail run.

Took your advice and have just taken delivery of a Paragon Silver Screen so we should be snug enough.
Any other advice for a first trip will be gratefully received.

Does anyone carry a portable waste container to save moving the van to empty and do you do the same for fresh water and pump it into the tank if you don't want to move?
If so what are you all using?

Also on our caravan's we had plate racks pre fitted, there is nothing in the Izola. What did you all get to fit the cupboards to stop the lot shifting about?

Also thinking of fitting extra security. I'd love to know what you've all done. I like the idea of a full alarm system. What's your take on going this way.
The caravan was well secured with Alko Wheel n Hitch locks, but we never left valuables in it, they always got put in to the car. Can't carry everything around with you when your out and about.
This Izola is only fitted with the Renault factory fit.

Lastly I'd just like to thank you all and especially Uncle Norman for all the advice prior to putting down our deposit. Your info was really useful and helped build our confidence to come and join you all in the
Motor home world.

This site is fantastic for us newbies.

Many thanks
Jks


----------



## 1946

Well done and congrats.
We have owned 5 Adria's and think they are a very well build motorhome with all kinds if little extra's and can take the cold. !!

Happy cruising.

Maddie


----------



## cabby

Hi and welcome, as you live nearby I wonder if you know where all the accessory shops are, no I do not mean A22 Marquis, :lol: 
on the A21 at Hurst green and also lower down the same road at Johns cross.
We got our plate and cup racks etc at those two places and tables waste and fresh water 25ltr containers.
Our van has similar to a caravan, to pump water into the fresh water tank using a submersible pump.
We also use a bucket outside the van door to empty teapot and any washing up water, this stops food bite etc going down the sink waste and eventually smelling.
enjoy yourselves. by the way which dealer have you bought from and tell us how the handover goes.
A little tip, check that all the extras promised are fitted and that the van has been cleaned before you pay the balance due, it will make them more keen to rectify any faults quickly.

cabby


----------



## jacksatlast

*Adria Izola 687SPG !*

Hi Cabby

I forgot about Hurst Green, We used them years ago for our first caravan services. Thanks for the memory jog. I remember their shop being well stocked. Not Maquis!
Looked at vans at both John Cross and Marquis.
Then we found Premier Motor homes nr Chichester. What made us stick with them? It was the really tidy forecourt, shop and Peter the salesman allowed me into the workshop. It was immaculate as were all the vehicles new and old that were up for sale. All the previously owned vans were well looked after. The staff are really helpful and so far we have been impressed.
We were the first to look at the Izola when it came in. Peter phoned to say it was coming in, knew that this layout and price better suited us than the Coral which we loved but found hard to justify, but nearly went for. He was right. Although we whizzed down to check it out and caught them on the hop a bit, NEC week, skeleton staff! The van had not been cleaned up but at least we could see how the previous owners treated it (very well). It was immaculate inside, but needed a good polish up outside, and the full services etc, hence waiting for a few weeks for a handover.
We will let you know how the hand over goes following your tips.
Love the slops bucket idea, will take that one up and thought small containers would be good for waste and water.

Thanks
Jks


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Jackie. A BIG well done from me. I'm very happy with your choice of the Izola and the fact that you found a decent dealership!! If you enjoy your new MH half as much as we enjoy ours, you'll be doing fine.

I sincerely hope that everything keeps working out in your favour. If you have any more queries, you know where to come!! :roll: :wink:

Crockery... I bought one of those plastic moulded things that takes plates, cups, dishes... I had to cut the length down a bit and reglue it to fit but it works well. It's held in place by some velcro, and the anti-rattle device consists of tea-towels and bubble-wrap!!

And although I may be accused of advertising, on someone else's behalf, I would seriously consider a proper _*motorhome *_alarm. A cheap car alarm is just not good enough. Sandra and I travelled 580 miles, round trip, to Taunton, to have the Strikeback alarm fitted by one of our senior MHF members, Eddie Vanbitz. It cost us about 1.5% more on top of what we paid for the MH. But we feel safe when we park up anywhere. We feel it is an effective deterent. It's all very well folk suggesting steering wheel locks, but they do not stop the little towrags who can remove door locks and quietly wonder round a MH whilst its occupants are asleep!! :evil: In our case, the alarm would sound but the flashing LEDs outside should warn them off before they try to enter. Talk to Eddie's team. Caravan style wheel n hitch locks do not deter thieves from trying to enter your MH. On one hot evening, on a large site with mobile security (!) 9 caravans had the fly screens, which covered open windows, quietly sliced and everything removed from the tables beneath the windows!!

Well done with the external insulation silver screen. You really will reap the benefits throughout the year...

Going now, Man U v Spurs about to kick-off!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## jacksatlast

*Adria Izola 687SPG !*

Hi Uncle Norm,

Hey I need to watch Man U too. My team.

Yep I figured on a Strike back having read about it on Outdoor Bits site. 
Glad you've mentioned it. 
Takes a bit to persuade my Yorkshire blooded husband (love em really) to part with 'extra's' cash but I'd rather do that than part with my precious gear and if I was surprised in the night I'd have a job to nod off again, wondering what I'd left out!! I hate loosing sleep!
I'm booking Eddie up asap.

I have a feeling we'll be hanging onto this 'Bling Mobil' for a a while as once the gardens 'drived up' the dosh will be gone so I consider it a worthy investment.
Did you go direct to Eddie vanbitz?

Thanks again for your amazing help.
Jks


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi again! The ref had to allow the second goal as he had NOT stopped play but decided to allow Spurs an advantage. The goalie is to blame for putting the ball down!! Nani saw his chance and hey presto! It's about time that players, especially professional, were made to learn The Laws of Association Football. One of the oldest sayings in soccer has been "play to the whistle!" Whoops, the goalie got it wrong, not the ref. But why the assistant got involved, I don't know... :? 


Anyhow, back on topic... if you order the Strikeback through OutdoorBits, you should get a Battery Master fitted for free, normally around £80. The BM takes excess charging from your leisure batteries and keeps your engine starter battery topped up to avoid non-starts.

Back to the Strikeback... among its many features is one which involves a loop of wire which can be threaded through bikes, loungers, things left out. If the loop is cut, broken, disconnected, the alarm is activated. 

So get that Yorkshire blooded husband to sort his finances!

Good luck from another Yorkshire blooded husband!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## jacksatlast

Hi,

Well that's it. We are off to Taunton for a bit of security and a Hot chocolate or two. Straight from a weekend try out when we pick the van up. 

Anyone know if the Izola carpets included the cab?

Do you find Mudflaps are required?

We know the original carpets are in the van unused but may want cab carpets for soaking up the feet wet etc.

Thanks
to all in advance.

P.s Uncle Norman. Is it true Ref's are not supposed to wear specs!! Well' they needed a bit of luck after shelling out all that money for a dodgy ankle!


----------



## jacksatlast

*Adria Izola first trips love it*

Hi everyone,

Finally found some time to get back to you all. Wanted to wish you all a very happy Mobile Xmas, Snow permitting and thank you all for all your input which led us to jump ship and ditch the caravan for a motorised version. Love it. Should have jumped years ago!

Loving the Adria Izola. 640 miles done. I'm now thinking I better up the Insurance Mileage!! 
The Drive is now finished and it's sat outside for the quick 'Get Away'.

Most of the mileage to be honest was done during a trip to have the Vanbitz Alarm Strikeback fitted. 
Just done in the nick of time. 8 inches of snow came down the day we got back! Brilliant service, managed to get it all done despite loosing one fitter to the bugs of winter. Can't thank you all enough for your recommendations. I feel safer now!

Sadly we are off out tomorrow, back to the dealers. Nothing too onerous, The loo thinks there's no cassette! Seals are really poor and the dealer has said that a fault was logged with the previous owners so they are going to swap it out or similar.

Going to have an external 12v Whale superfil pump fitted. Already got caught out with two overnight stops. Fields not accessible. Hard standings offered no where near the field water supply! 6ltr Watering can just doesn't do it for me in -2 degree's! 
Oh and we've sprung a leak!! Drained down according to manual and dealers advice but still Adria suffering from incontinence! 
Dealers think due to huge pressure noted on last fill up that a seal has been dislodged. Lets hope so.

Apart from that the van is a dream. Nicked named Elvis only because it's a real Bling Mobil and the previous owners had left an Elvis CD in the radio, now returned!! Elvis works for me! My husbands favourite. A lucky omen I hope.

Anyway safe pitching, stay warm and enjoy the festive's.

Jks x

:bigsmurf:


----------

